# Apple TV TiVo app



## cyberhomie (Sep 29, 2016)

Can we get a native Apple TV app for tvOS? Like the Amazon Fire? 

The AirPlay feature of the iOS devices should be standard, but I think TiVo can do better by porting it over to tvOS so that an iPhone or iPad are not necessary.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo appears to be working on a new DVR called the Mantis which will be headless, like a Tablo, and require the use of 3rd party streaming devices to navigate. I assume once that's released they will have full fledged apps for all of the major streaming platforms.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo appears to be working on a new DVR called the Mantis which will be headless


that is just a terrible name.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It might just be a development name.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

A headless mantis?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo appears to be working on a new DVR called the Mantis *which will be headless*,...





TonyD79 said:


> that is just a terrible name.


Heh, seems darkly clever, actually...
_The female may begin feeding by biting off the male's head (as they do with regular prey) ..._ (link)​


----------

